# Looking for training partners on Camp Pendleton



## RuckMonkey (Aug 6, 2013)

How's it going guys. I'm trying to find some training partners in the Camp Pendleton area to add a new dimension to my training. Swimming is my struggle point right now, I'm just inefficient and it'd be awesome to find some guys that could meet at a training tank on base and help each other out. Maybe get together on the weekend and do some longer rucks or ruck/swim/rucks. If anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## saltydoggy (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm looking into the same thing you are but I'm located about an 1.5 hours away.

However, I am trying to improve my swimming (endurance/ speed) as well. Check this site out 

http://www.beginnertriathlete.com/cms/article-detail.asp?articleid=528

It will give you some tips as well as a workout plan for swimming.

Just go to google and type in your goals. For example: endurance training swimming

Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## AKkeith (Aug 16, 2013)

What area are you in? I'm in San Mateo.


----------



## RuckMonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

saltydoggy said:


> I'm looking into the same thing you are but I'm located about an 1.5 hours away.
> 
> However, I am trying to improve my swimming (endurance/ speed) as well. Check this site out
> 
> ...


Yeah it definitely helps. Im gonna look more into that link. I appreciate it.


----------



## RuckMonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

AKkeith said:


> What area are you in? I'm in San Mateo.


I work in Margarita but I live near the main gate in Oceanside.


----------



## dmcgill (Sep 2, 2013)

It'd be nice to have a buddy to swim with at least. I suck at it, so I need to do it more than anything else right now. I'm in San Mateo 62 Area, what pools are around you that would work?


----------

